# Best Propane Smoker Under $200ish?



## jpdeuce

Fellas, been lurking for a bit and read through my 5 day subscription to the newsletter.  I purchased my first smoker, a $150 Char-Broil from Walmart recently and was not impressed.  The door never sealed properly (large gap allowing smoke and heat out) and I had Char-Broil ship me a new door under warranty.  The new door won't even close...at all...it's not the right size.  So I boxed it up and will be taking it back.

A buddy at work has done fine with a Brinkmann he purchased at Home Depot and is pointing me that direction.  I've seen a few others mentioned here as well.

I've got a big party to smoke for next Sunday.  I need to get a smoker soon and be ready to go.  I'd like to keep it in the $200 and under range, but could be convinced to go a touch higher if it made sense.  I was a little surprised not to see a review thread stickied at the top of this section of the forum, so I thought I would just ask in a new thread.

I'm open to any and all suggestions.

Thanks

JP


----------



## rhankinsjr

I've got a buddy that uses the GOSM and loves it.  I have not read up much on propane smokers but just thought I'd drop that in.

Below is the link to one:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Outdoors-Smoky-Mountain-25-Gas-Smoker/12429510


----------



## jpdeuce

Quote:


rhankinsjr said:


> I've got a buddy that uses the GOSM and loves it.  I have not read up much on propane smokers but just thought I'd drop that in.
> 
> Below is the link to one:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Outdoors-Smoky-Mountain-25-Gas-Smoker/12429510


Thanks.  Is this the same one I see people talking about at Bass Pro Shops?


----------



## old poi dog

I started out with the GOSM small version.  Great smoker that got me started.  I'd get the biggest version I could find/afford.  Its worth it.


----------



## jpdeuce

Quote:


Old poi dog said:


> I started out with the GOSM small version.  Great smoker that got me started.  I'd get the biggest version I could find/afford.  Its worth it.


Thanks.  I would guess that most of my smoking will be one brisket at a time, or one pork shoulder/butt at a time.  I won't be doing a lot of LARGE party food supply events or anything.  It will mainly be the family and some neighbors.  I think/hope the small one will last me a while.  The Char-Broil I got seemed plenty big for anything I would be doing in the short term.

If I get more into it and find myself doing this a lot more...then I would spend the money and get something solid going forward.


----------



## culpepersmoke

I bought the Brinkman from Home Depot. It's OK but... I sure do wish it was larger (wider). As for quality of construction, it is not great but neither is the price tag.


----------



## pineywoods

If I were going to buy a Propane Smoker in that price range heres a link to what I would buy

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...01_325000000_325009000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_SEARCH

I actually own one GOSM now and plan to buy that one I linked to have up at my camp in the near future


----------



## sqwib

Pineywoods said:


> If I were going to buy a Propane Smoker in that price range heres a link to what I would buy
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...01_325000000_325009000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_SEARCH
> 
> I actually own one GOSM now and plan to buy that one I linked to have up at my camp in the near future


Just got mine a few weeks ago and I couldn't agree more

JP here is a blog that may help you make a decision.

GOSM Big Block


----------



## bmudd14474

GOSM has my vote.


----------



## matts

Definitely go with a big version of whatever.  I have the 24" Smoke Vault and couldn't imagine what I would do with anything smaller.


----------



## jpdeuce

Quote:


SQWIB said:


> Just got mine a few weeks ago and I couldn't agree more
> 
> JP here is a blog that may help you make a decision.
> 
> GOSM Big Block


Thanks.  It looks like the Bass Pro link above is not the Big Block. 

Anyone know a good place to buy the Big Block version?


----------



## mballi3011

I would go with the GOSM for now and if you still like smoking you can always graduate to the Smoke Vault 24". That's what I did and the gosm is a good smoker and let me tell you I almost worn one out but I smoked alot for the first year or two. Now I have slowed down and I only smoke maybe twice a week now. But I still use the gosm for my smaller stuff. I also use it for low temp smoking for bacon and sausages.


----------



## jpdeuce

Thanks for all the great input.  Since I'm new, my comments keep getting held up for moderation, so I'm sure they will all post at once soon.  Now that we are focused on the GOSM...where do I find the Big Block?  In the blog above it gives a model 3605 for it, but that search doesn't come up with anything.  Everyone has the 3405 on their website, but some use a picture with the turn style ignitor and some show the push button ignitor (which the blog above says is a difference in the BB and the 3405).  So, did they change them all to push button, or how can I tell the difference in the BB and the smaller version?

Thanks again

JP


----------



## pineywoods

The model your looking for is 3605BGD and GOSM's are now made by Landmann USA. I also think if you check the model number on the one that I linked to above you'll find thats it


----------



## harryho

The Big Block is much wider.............something like 24 inches wide (inside width) and can fit a full packer. The smaller version is about 16 inches wide.

I'd spend the extra money for the Big Block.


----------



## smokey paul

Never mind i just compared them one is small 3405 677 sq in and the other 3605 is 1257 sq in... sorry...

Hay Jeff what does the 3405BGW and the 3606BGW differ.. wal mart online has the 3405 for 148.00 plus tax of course and free shipping to the wal mart near you... Is this the same say's 25" and 667 sq. in of cooking space...

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Outdoors-Smoky-Mountain-25-Gas-Smoker/12429510#ProductDetail ,

Any help??

Tks...


----------



## jpdeuce

Pineywoods said:


> The model your looking for is 3605BGD and GOSM's are now made by Landmann USA. I also think if you check the model number on the one that I linked to above you'll find thats it


The pictures they have posted with the one you linked had me confused, so I chatted with their customer support about it and it looks like you are right.  I just couldn't find anyone *selling* the product under that model number.  Here's the chat with Bass Pro live support:


> Stephen: Hi, my name is Stephen. How may I help you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP: I need the manufacturers model number for Item #38-688-773-12, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen: This model number is 3605BGD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP: ok good, that's what i was hoping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP: you should know that one of the pictures for this item on your website is not correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP: it makes it confusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP: this product has a push button ignition and it's pictured as a rotary ignition (which is the smaller model)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen: Thank you so much for bringing this to our attention!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen: Is there anything else that I can assist you with today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP: nope, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen: Thank you for contacting Bass Pro Shops. Have a great evening!


----------



## sqwib

The gosm on bass pro shows 2 models for the same model number, If you look closely you will see the picture with thE door closed has a push button igniter, the one with the door open has a rotary igniter.

I confirmed with Landman and Bass pro that the model is the 3605BGD, so I ordered one and it is indeed the Big Block (3605BGD)

Here are the specs for the 3605BGD

*Premium features include:*

Easy Access Door
Cool grip wire handles
4 cooking grates
Push Button ignition
Porcelain coated steel water pan
Cast Iron Chip box
Dimension: 21" x 21" x 45.2"
Weight: 63 lbs. (this is wrong it is 91lbs)
Cooking Area: 1257 sq. inches
I had a very similar Live Chat like JP about this product.

Here is a link to some notes I put on a blog

*3605BGD BLOG*

I had told Landman and Bass Pro of the discrepancies and both thanked me and said they would take care of it.

*Bass Pro 3605BGD*

*3605BGD at Landman's Site*













3605BGD above

Note the side vents, push button igniter bottom drip pan and deflectors, slide out chip box and the 4th rack on the above model.

not to be confused with model # 3405BGW below

Premium features include:

Easy Access Door
Cool grip wire handles
3 cooking grates
Rotary Knob ignition
Porcelain coated steel water pan
Cast Iron Chip box
Dimensions: 18" x 25" x 43.2" think this is wrong also
Weight: 58 lbs.think this is wrong also
no drip pan, only 1 vent only 3 racks rotary igniter, no slide out chip box













Bottom line is for 200.00 The 3605BGD at Bass Pro is a worthwhile investment.


----------



## jpdeuce

Thanks.  I'm picking mine up tomorrow from Bass Pro.

I heard there was a version out there with 2 drawers instead of one big door...anyone know if that is true?


----------



## pineywoods

The two door model is 30405GLA and is smaller than the unit you are looking at. I'm looking forward to a trip to Bass Pro in the near future to pick up one of the 3605BGD's myself. Heres a link to Landmann's site and you can see all the different models

http://www.landmann-usa.com/dashboard/landmann-smokers.aspx


----------



## westsmoke

the smoke vault has worked great for me. Looks just like the landmann.


----------



## jpdeuce

Pineywoods said:


> The two door model is 30405GLA and is smaller than the unit you are looking at. I'm looking forward to a trip to Bass Pro in the near future to pick up one of the 3605BGD's myself. Heres a link to Landmann's site and you can see all the different models
> 
> http://www.landmann-usa.com/dashboard/landmann-smokers.aspx


OK, so they don't make the big one in the 2 drawer model.  That's too bad, I wonder why not.  I would think the larger size would justify the 2 drawers more than the smaller one.  Seems like they would want to maximize the cooking space on the smaller one and just go with one door.


----------



## dk666

GOSM


----------



## sinseven

I got this one from BassPro for 180 shipped (found 20 buck off coupon).

http://www.landmann-usa.com/34-gas-easy-access-2-drawer-vertical-smoker.aspx

Since I got it from BassPro, I can't find it on their site anymore...

Anyway.. it's highly reccomended.. seems solidly built.. and if you find my first smoke post, you'll see how great it cranked out some brisket! I love it!


----------



## old poi dog

Don't forget the Q-views of its first Smoke.....


----------



## jpdeuce

Old poi dog said:


> Don't forget the Q-views of its first Smoke.....


As far as I can tell from reading, "Qview" is just pictures of the good stuff.  If there's rules about it or something, let me know.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I cured the GOSM-BB yesterday and I'm 5 hours into the first 2 racks of ribs.  I tried 2 different rubs, one on each.  I'm also about an hour into 5 ears of corn, soaked them in sugar water and rubbed OO, salt and pepper, before wrapping them back up and putting them on.

This is my first time to really do any smoking like this.  I've done some stuff on the grill before, but nothing like this.  Hopefully this turns out well, but I want to get good at it too.  With y'alls help, I'm sure I will be fine.

Pics coming maybe tonight, depends on how full I get.


----------



## sqwib

sinseven said:


> I got this one from BassPro for 180 shipped (found 20 buck off coupon).
> 
> http://www.landmann-usa.com/34-gas-easy-access-2-drawer-vertical-smoker.aspx
> 
> Since I got it from BassPro, I can't find it on their site anymore...
> 
> Anyway.. it's highly reccomended.. seems solidly built.. and if you find my first smoke post, you'll see how great it cranked out some brisket! I love it!


I got a coupon for 20 off also, make sure to do a coupon search online if you buy on line, they also tack on a bit extra because of size, think my total was $214.00 delivered, after coupon.

Notice Additional Shipping Charge: Item requires an additional shipping charge of *$20 * per item due to size, weight, or quantity ordered. Ground delivery may not be available in some areas. Contiguous 48 states only.


----------



## sqwib

Try Coupon code

SAVE20A


----------



## dieseldon

Hello all i bought the big block and am very happy with it. Cost me $211.00 new at pro bass shop in Michigan.

Im new to this forum i have done some spare ribs and chicken came out great.

Don


----------



## coltrain

I just picked up a used GOSM Big Block (3605BGD) for $100. It had only been used a total of 4 times. The outside is faded and it was dirty from being stored outside (under a tarp,) but the inside looked about new. I did a light cleaning of the inside this weekend and it looked new. Did a seasoning run and it performed just like new. It even had an extra (brand new) regulator/hose/knob assembly the guy bought because he couldn't get it up to temp - ended up it was just because it was windy the first time he used it. I'm very please with it so far...now I just need to get something to cook on it!


----------



## biaviian

I'm looking at buying a dedicated smoker rather than using my grill.  If I get the BB but usually only fill two racks, would it be worth it?  Are smokers OK to run 1/4-1/2 full?


----------



## jpdeuce

Biaviian said:


> I'm looking at buying a dedicated smoker rather than using my grill.  If I get the BB but usually only fill two racks, would it be worth it?  Are smokers OK to run 1/4-1/2 full?


That's what I was looking for too.  This one is pretty big, but it's worth it to have the quality build.  I tried a smaller CharBroil version before this from Wally World and the build quality isn't in the same ballpark, with only a $50 difference.  I don't plan to have it full, maybe ever.  I've been shopping in this price range and size for a little while and I'm glad I got the GOSM-BB.


----------



## pineywoods

Trust me we all said at one time or another "I'll never use all that room" and most of us at one time or another have run out of room. It will run fine with one piece of meat or crammed full.


----------



## richoso1

When my wife helped me pullout three racks of chicken thighs and drumsticks out of the big block, she said " I wish I had an oven this big". I wish her oven could smoke...


----------



## sqwib

richoso1 said:


> When my wife helped me pullout three racks of chicken thighs and drumsticks out of the big block, she said " I wish I had an oven this big". I wish her oven could smoke...


Be careful what you wish for, that may put you out of a job


----------



## biaviian

My wife's oven can smoke.  She just can't seem to keep it from smoking!


----------



## ballagh

I bought this one from bass pro a month ago.  THis is my fourth propane smoker, and I love this one the most.  You can fit alot of meat in it and the chip tray is huge,  I love that it has a removable drip tray that covers the bottom, and side ramps that shoot the dripping from the sides down to the bottom onto the tray instead of running down the sides all the way.  the water tray is huge too.  You can fit two racks of ribs on each shelf side by side instead of cutting them in half or going corner to corner with one per shelf.  They have it for sale right now for $174.99 on their website.I would buy this again in a heartbeat.  just might to replace my smaller one at the lake. :)  I think a guy could probley fit a smaller pig in here.  I need to drill it and put some hooks in it to hang sausage and other delicious things :)

You can t go wrong with this one.


----------



## smokey paul

Hay Good news is i just received my 3605 gosm from Bass Pro from  fedex this morning and have assembled it but found the racks, wall racks not the food racks, inside are bent.. still usable but not for $300.00. Looks like the boxes that they put in the open places between the racks went from side to side and bent them. the wood chip rack will not fit in the area and appears to be up with the chip pan to high to the water pan. I don't know what they will do. E-Mailed landmann CS waiting an answer...

let every one know what i do...


----------



## raspy87

Time to dust off this thread...So it appears the 3605 model has been discontinued, does anyone have any insight to this?


----------

